# Would I need a pan?



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I am going on a job for a person of limited budget. It's an older home with a nook built into a wall in the back of the garage. Its 24" off the ground but I measured and its very tight. I mean the hearter would just fit width wise. 

With out a major relocation or wall removal its just not going to have one. 

Just asking cause the home is going to be sold. 

Right now the only code book I have is Code Check so its not very detailed. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Its in a garage, so I don't see why you would need one anyway. According to my code anyway

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

They recently changed the interpetation of our code and a pan is almost always required unless it is an area with a concrete floor and walls.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

yes you need one one. were there is a posability of damage you need a pan


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

revenge said:


> yes you need one one. were there is a posability of damage you need a pan


It's in a garage, what's it gonna damage?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> It's in a garage, what's it gonna damage?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


The stand.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

the wall behinde the garage the walls in the garage and all material or stuff stored in a garage unless the garage is seperated from house but thats usually not the case in texas she poor now but once something happens and she sues because no pan shed be rich


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I doubt she would need a pan myself. Just looking for some wiggle room in the code, which I can't find. 

IRC 2801.5

UPC 508.04


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Custom pan then! Possibly sheet lead built old school!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Custom pan then! Possibly sheet lead built old school!


I am not going to build him a stand

he can hack it together himself......


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I am not going to build him a stand
> 
> he can hack it together himself......


 
Don't come on my thread and call me a hack. I don't need you wasting my time.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Don't come on my thread and call me a hack. I don't need you wasting my time.


I wasn't talking to you so mind your own buisness


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I wasn't talking to you so mind your own buisness


 
My thread my buisness:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> My thread my buisness:thumbup:


Sorry ...

again that is just a stupid assumption...

You don't have ownership of this site or any part of it..

If you do want ownership make Nathan an offer... or start your own forum


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm... Where's that picture of the pissing match? Well never mind he who pisses farther wins.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

this thread gonna get the big lock to


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

IS there any wiggle anywhere in the code on this issue?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Get a HVAC company to build you a pan, usually around 50 bucks. That will be money well spent if insurance company wants a pan, or house floods due to heater.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I never knew you could do that...thanks.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I never knew you could do that...thanks.


Custom built to your specs sir.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

When in doubt pan it out ! LOL ! Bad joke!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Each city inerperts the code the way they want it.

Contact the plumbing inspector in your city and explain to him the details and he will make final call.


----------

